# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Süd Thailand > Hotels & Gastronomie >  Queens Boutique Place

## Samuianer

Wer eine wirklich gut ausgestattete, super Hip Bleibe in Chaweng sucht, die nicht unbedingt am Strand liegen muss, ist im "Queens" super gut aufgehoben!

Super Standard, blitzsauber...und kleine Preise!

Klick hier fuer mehr:

----------

